# Medical News Today- Surprisingly High Folate Levels Found In Children With Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Children with newly diagnosed cases of inflammatory bowel disease have higher concentrations of folate in their blood than individuals without IBD, according to a new study led by researchers at the University of California, San Francisco and UC Berkeley. The findings bring into question the previously held theory that patients with IBD are prone to folate - also known as folic acid - deficiency.View the full article


----------

